

Microsoft .NET Native - Impossible
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/vstudio/dotnetnative

======
wehadfun
Native as in .net framework not needed as in I can run on XP without the
trying to install .net?

~~~
dragonwriter
Since it only builds Windows Store apps for ARM and x64, and since Windows
Store only supports Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012, no.

